# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Воспоминания И.П.Лавейкина

## Д.Срибный

Воспоминания участника Великой Отечественной Войны
Героя Советского Союза генерал-майора авиации
Лавейкина Ивана Павловича



Подготовил к публикации Герой Советского Союза лётчик-космонавт СССР А.И.Лавейкин

http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/l...n/laveykin.htm

----------


## Д.Срибный

Только что прочитал в новостях... 6 февраля в Центральном военном госпитале имени Петра Мандрыки на 88 году жизни умер однополчанин Ивана Павловича Лавейкина, дважды Герой Советского Союза Виталий Попков...
Вечная память...

----------


## почемучка

Мое сообщение адресовано Лавейкину Александру Ивановичу, оно, может,и неприятное, но и правдивое, от души...
Вы легко употребляете жестокие слова- "Мачеха ".А знаете ли Вы, что под этим гнусным словом упомянута добрейшая, умнейшая, светлая Анна Михайловна Полякова?Она, будучи старше всего на 14 лет, пыталась, как могла заменить мать Вашему отцу.Они переписывались всю войну, никогда она не забывала, что выжила в голод с малышами только благодаря Ивану Павловичу.Хранила Всю жизнь его фронтовые письма и подарки.Как интересовалась она и Вашим полетом уже в преклонном возрасте!А родственники скрывали от нее даже район города, где вы жили.Хотя она,живя скромно, никогда б не побеспокоила вас.
Я не вправе осуждать Вашу маму, в нашей стране понять можно.Но расспросите правду у нее, старших родственников.Не осуждайте, не пишите грязь об этой достойнейшей женщине, много добра и тепла давшей Вашему отцу.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Уважаемый(ая) Почемучка!
Еще раз просмотрел статью и не вполне понял, чем вызван Ваш гнев.
Единственное место, где упоминается Анна Михайловна:



> С отчимом и мачехой переехал в Брянск, но отношения с ними не сложились, а близких родственников не было.


Мачеха, это согласно словарю Ушакова "Жена отца по отношению к детям от прежнего его брака". А по Далю "другая жена отца, неродная мать, повенчанная мать". Ничего оскорбительного здесь нет. Так же как не вижу, о какой "грязи" Вы говорите. 
Поэтому прошу Вас быть посдержанней в эпитетах.

----------


## почемучка

Уважаемый Дмитрий! Спасибо за ответ!Поверьте, и в мыслях не было обидеть Александра Ивановича и Вас.Но согласитесь и Вы:наш родной язык-многогранен, некоторые слова имеют двойной смысл, люди это понимают.Вся эта история- не чужая моей семье.И очень обидно читать не в первый раз такие крепкие слова по отношению незаслуживших это людей.А ведь родственники Лавейкиных, преступившие наши законы, не упоминаются вообще.Разве справедливо:ругать невиновных и молчать о действительно преступниках( по решению суда СССР)?!
Приятно общаться было с действительно образованным человеком!

----------

